# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  How to secure your financial future

## Entity

Good Day

I hope all is well?  Just a quick post to tell you about something new on my side:-
I have just joined the lnternet Team of a South African company and immediately thought of you.
The company offers a UNIQUE 0PP0RTUNlTY to South Africans who want to MAKE EXTRA M0NEY, or even perhaps commit themselves to becoming FlNANClALLY lNDEPENDENT.

Why unique?

YOU DON'T HAVE TO ATTEND ANY MEETlNGS,
THERE ARE NO HIGH EXPENSES NEEDED TO START,
THERE ARE NO HIDDEN C0STS,
THERE IS TRULY N0 SELLlNG INVOLVED WHATSOEVER!,
NO HEALTH, BEAUTY or CLEANING PR0DUCTS,
YOU BUlLD UP AN EVER lNCREASING INC0ME FOR LIFE,
and
THE C0MPANY DOES THE “CHALLENGING” W0RK FOR YOU !!!

I know this seems to be too good to be true - to tell you the truth, I also thought so - but that was only until I got all the facts!

If you would like more lnformation, you need to submit your contact details at (see post 4 below)  If you don't have internet access, let me know and I will send you a presentation. 

Just to put your mind at ease - you will be under NO 0BLIGATION whatsoever, and nobody will try to talk you into something that you don't want to do.  I can also assure you that your contact details will ONLY be used by the company to get in contact with you in order to give you more information.
I hope you are going to, together with me, take hold of this "once in a lifetime" chance to also make a difference in your life!
Best regards

Dominic
ddebraak@hotmail.com

----------


## Dave A

As some might have noted, I've moved this post.

I've contacted Entity about his proposal, and I must say I'm impressed by the quick response and the quality of the information. I'm not going to give any detail - it would actually be harmful as his presentation does it all and is slick and painless.

Whilst not for me given my current circumstance, I'm sure this might well suit others. Take the time to check it out when you've got a chance.

----------


## Entity

The SDL company is upgrading there internet service and there for will be down for a few days. Please be patient.

I will let everybody know when it is back up and running  :Smile:

----------


## Entity

The SDL online marketing business is back and fully operational. All the upgrades have been fully completed. The new link is as follows http://snipurl.com/SABusiness

This is one business that never lets there people down and will NOT fail

----------


## Dave A

Dominic - How are the requirements of the Financial Services Act dealt with on this?

----------


## Entity

Only requirement for this business is to be 18 or older and to chose which payments you want to add to your monthly bill. The costs involved are admin and all internet based work that is done for the people. The rest of the money is towards medical AID  :Smile:  You can select what options you want and you only pay for the selected options you choose, nothing else. There are NO hidden costs, what it states is what you pay for nothing more nothing less. This is an oppertunity for the people of South Africa  :Smile:

----------

